# Minikin v2 blue steel



## Vape_Da_Ape (29/5/17)

Hi guys 

Does anybody know who has stock of the minikin v2 blue steel ???? 

And when will the new minikin be launching locally ??? 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mohamedk.khan (29/5/17)

Hey bud, where you from? I might be able to get for you

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaizer (29/5/17)

This one?

https://www.jjemporium.co.za/collec...nkin-v2-touch-screen-gold?variant=44858594255


----------



## M5000 (29/5/17)

@VapePulse has stock and the lowest price I could find locally when I checked few days ago..


----------



## Downtown Vapoury (29/5/17)

Hi Guys yes we do have.
R 1450.00

Thanks


----------



## Silver (29/5/17)

Thread moved to "who has stock"


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (30/5/17)

thanx for the help guys , im torn between this and the boxer v2 and cannot decide


----------



## Downtown Vapoury (1/6/17)

Boxer v2 cant compare to minikin..

Sent from my SM-G928F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

